# newbie



## dig93 (Mar 17, 2012)

whats up guys im new to this forum but not new to the game lol.  im not a to much a vet somewhat i rookie i guess been doing this 2010 on some other boards and i like to meet new people and get different ideas.  thanks for having me and looking forward to this forum and getting to know some of you!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo whats up!


----------



## brazey (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## maxer2250 (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 23, 2012)

You've found a great site with tons of good guys and info


----------



## dig93 (Mar 25, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You've found a great site with tons of good guys and info



thanks a lot!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome! I think you will find IM to be a great forum!

 I had lurked  around quite a few other forums before joining here and this is one of the best!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome glad to have you!  Alot of knowledgeable people here!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board Newbie


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome!!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 6, 2012)

welcome


----------

